# The 15th Detailingworld photo comp



## Maxtor

Welcome to the DW 15th photo competition sponsored by Auto Detox.


The theme for this competition is "Out of place"

The rules, please read them

1. Entrants must have a minimum of 50 posts.
2. All pictures must be a maximum of 800x600 including borders.
3. Picture posted must be you own work.
4. Pictures posted of children must have the expressed permission of parent or guardian.
5. One entry per person only.
6. There will be ten days to post entries and ten days for voting.
7. No discussions will be entered into.
8. At the request of Auto Detox the following will apply to this comp.
*UK postage is included in the prize, if a winner from outside the UK is chosen they will be expected to pay the difference in postage cost*

The prize?......Over to Baz from Auto Detox to tell you more.

The winner of this comp will get all this lot to protect their car in the winter months

G|Techniq winter protection package !

15ml C5 Wheel Armour
100ml C2 Liquid Crystal
100ml G4 Glass Nano Polish
15ml G1 Max Durability Clear Vision Glass
x5 MF1 Microfibre cloths
500ml sprayer to dilute remaining C2

Link

All I can say is G|Techniq products are awesome & the winner will not be disappointed with this prize.

Good luck to everyone & happy snapping,

Regards

Barry


----------



## Gruffs

Wow that's a prize!

Cheers guys once again.


----------



## buckas

Cracking prize, merci beacoup to all involved!

drew


----------



## WHIZZER

Great prize lets hope to see some great pictures


----------



## Scrim-1-

Would be good, need to think of what to take a picture of lol


----------



## Maxtor

Scrim-1- said:


> Would be good, need to think of what to take a picture of lol


That's the idea mate, get thinking and post up...you never know. :thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## GIZTO29

Talk about incentive!!!


----------



## Maxtor

GIZTO29 said:


> Talk about incentive!!!


Yes...and I am not allowed to enter!:wall:

Get snapping guys.

"Out of place"
:thumb:

Maxtor and Baz at Auto Detox


----------



## wookey

When is the closing date?


----------



## alexandjen

Maxtor said:


> 1. Entrants must have a minimum of 50 posts.
> 2. All pictures must be a maximum of 800x600 including borders.
> 3. Picture posted must be you own work.
> 4. Pictures posted of children must have the expressed permission of parent or guardian.
> 5. One entry per person only.
> 6. *There will be ten days to post entries *and ten days for voting.
> 7. No discussions will be entered into.
> 8. At the request of Auto Detox the following will apply to this comp


I'd say 10th or 11th of November


----------



## robz

Will have to get thinking, see if i can get something with the new 50mm.:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox

Come on guys 3 days & not 1 entry, I'll happily keep this prize for myself


----------



## n_d_fox

Took this while at a Dub show earlier in the year... its not a good picture technically although imo it is a nice car...










"Out of place"... look behind the car to the left... thats my youngest daughters wheels !


----------



## bretti_kivi

Here something from last week... the urge to live is sometimes pretty strong


----------



## Scrim-1-

Here's my entry  Somebody forgot their coat.


----------



## Katana

I suppose the sub heading for this comp is "something where it shouldn't be, or normally isn't or oddly placed."

Best i can do, weather is going to be rubbish this week so i'm not really going out to take pictures.
This is a driveway in a normal house on a side street, to the right out of shot is a sign "trespassers will be shot, survivors will be shot again".
I called it Bond spotted in suburbia. Shot with an Olympus 35RC on Fuji Superia 200, 35mm film.


----------



## Victor

out of place = not statonary :thumb:


----------



## scottgm

Who left the box there....


----------



## Auto Detox

Guys must draw your attention to rule number

2. All pictures must be a maximum of 800x600 including borders.

I would hate to see any entries excluded for being too big 

Thanks
Baz


----------



## bretti_kivi

^^ nice set of images already, good to see the bar set high )

Bret


----------



## Scrim-1-

Is My photo ok for size? pretty sure it is 
cheers


----------



## freshprince

Weekend plans decided then!


----------



## pooma

May try something else if I get time before the comp closes as I have the day to myself on wednesday.

Some cracking shots already and I really like the coat one.


----------



## POOBUG

May change it before the comp ends, but walked into the kitchen today and thought, that looks out of place!


----------



## Maxtor

Please check all your photo sizes!

Any bigger than 800x600 inc borders *will not* be entered.

Maxtor.


----------



## pooma

Sorry, didn't realise the pic was that big, will change it just now:thumb:


----------



## who45

not sure this will count as out of place, but this is my kitten at 4 weeks old, with a collar which is a tad too big for her - hence out of place.


----------



## Pezza4u

The pound on the pennies is out of place and so are the jigsaw pieces...thought I'd try something different!


----------



## Maxtor

Any more guys? :thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## buckas

Did this last night, it's what I thought of when the title hit me (tricky title!) - bought loads of smarties , black cloth for backdrop/floor and home-made lightbox with a flash on either side.










Cheers

drew


----------



## qwerty94

Right I'm going to get my thinking cap on for this one!


----------



## Pezza4u

qwerty94 said:


> Right I'm going to get my thinking cap on for this one!


You need a minimum of 50 posts as per the rules mate.


----------



## qwerty94

Pezza4u said:


> You need a minimum of 50 posts as per the rules mate.


Okay Thanks


----------



## cortinajim

Yellow car in among red


----------



## AshD

Pretty sure that the drivers are supposed to be IN the cars?


----------



## Dornrade

Very challenging competition! bigup the organisers


----------



## Buck

buckas said:


> Did this last night, it's what I thought of when the title hit me (tricky title!) - bought loads of smarties , black cloth for backdrop/floor and home-made lightbox with a flash on either side.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> drew


Drew

i had the same idea only with skittles but with a twist - anyways might go for something else if I can complete it before the deadline - nice shot by the way!

Adrian

PS wish I had off camera flash now


----------



## Buck

Well here's my contribution - took the shot for this comp last night and managed to complete the editing tonight - a first attempt at this type of photography too.


----------



## Maxtor

Any more guys? :thumb:


Not long left now.


Maxtor.


----------



## A210 AMG

Nothing technically good about this but should make people smile....

Our little one....


----------



## ozzy

*Entry*


----------



## alexandjen

Another one that is not technically brilliant but I think you'll agree that this guy is definitely "Out Of place"










**One of The Blades Aerobatic Display Team up against an Airbus A380**

*Shot by myself at Farnborough International Airshow 2010*


----------



## wookey

*Entry*

Here is my entry. A tricky title, but thought I'd also try and keep it a bit topical.

After 7 successful years at Yamaha, will Rossi be 'out of place' on a Ducati next season?


----------



## butcher

When does this close? Time passes so fast, and I'm so forgetful


----------



## Scrim-1-

tomorow


----------



## butcher

OK, that gives me about an hour before I go to bed. Better get my thinking cap on! :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29

Came across this bizarre creation near the sea at Blyth. It had a row of stones on it... was it a message from aliens?


----------



## FrazzleTC

I thought this sign looked rather out of place when viewed against this backdrop when I saw it in the Lake District.


----------



## partrir

Now, you don't normally see whirlpools in champagne flutes, do you...


----------



## Auto Detox

After a slow start this is hotting up now with some great entries, come on guys any last minute shots for a great (I want to keep it for myself) prize !

Baz


----------



## mtxfiesta




----------



## ksm1985

darling harbour sydney


----------



## Maxtor

Thanks for all the photos guys. I am going to close this one hour from now (ish)


Maxtor.


----------



## Maxtor

Comp now CLOSED Guys.

Any more photos after this post will not be added. If your photo fits the brief and is within the rules, it will be considered for the short-list of 10.

Thanks again for all your photos, and good luck. :thumb:

Maxtor and Baz.


----------



## Scrim-1-

When will the voting start? cheers


----------



## Auto Detox

Scrim-1- said:


> When will the voting start? cheers


Maxtor will sift through the entries & choose the finalists over the next few days a new thread will be started with them all in & voting will commence

Baz


----------



## Scrim-1-

Nice one cheers mate.


----------



## butcher

Gah, missed the boat 

Some great pictures though :thumb:


----------

